# Syntax von hdparm in Gentoo?

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich möchte mit hdparm einige Parameter für meine 2te Festplatte permanent setzen.

Ich habe auch diesen Artikel gefunden: --> http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Hdparm, aber leider blicke ich ich da nicht durch, was ich in die "/etc/conf.d/hdparm" schreiben soll?

Ich möchte folgende Parameter verwenden:

```
hdparm -M128 -S120 /dev/sdb
```

Wie müsste denn da der entsprechende Eintag aussehen?

Oder gibt es irgendwo eine ausführlichere Anleitung für Gentoo?

----------

## Max Steel

Du kannst einfach noch ein

```
sdb_args="-M128 -S120"
```

Vor den pata_all_args in die /etc/conf.d/hdparm eintragen.

(Zumindest lesen sich die Kommentare so)

----------

## 3PO

Danke, das wars, was ich gesucht hatte.  :Wink: 

----------

